
Engineering is not about programming, but problem solving - nawarian
https://thephp.website/en/issue/hello-php-i-am-an-engineer/
======
jobigoud
The article is about what makes PHP a good language.

~~~
fxleach
The final section gets around to explaining the problem solving part mentioned
in the title.

I enjoyed this sentence and will use it often: "You sound extremely junior by
attacking PHP every second chance."

